# Pioneer reset after low batter



## tonedeaf24

I have a DEH Pioneer in-deck stereo. My battery went dead and now the stereo will not turn on. Is there a reset somewhere I am missing?


----------



## SABL

Jaggerwild has informed me that this may not be a security issue. Thread has been reopened with my apology to the OP and our staff.


----------



## jaggerwild

tonedeaf24 said:


> I have a DEH Pioneer in-deck stereo. My battery went dead and now the stereo will not turn on. Is there a reset somewhere I am missing?


 Hey Man! 
Happy holidays all!
I'm pretty sure you use a test light and test all fuses we'll find the culprit to yer problem.
As Stated we are sorry for the quick lock on the thread we do not want to associate our self's with radios who have an unlock issue witch I'm pretty sure yours doesn't. 

No apology needed Sable you were doing your job, And that's more than I can say..............


----------



## hbgittech

Pioneer radios are not coded. The first thing you should try is removing all power to the unit (disconnect negative lead at the battery or remove power/speaker plug in the back of the unit). These radios can easily lock up when you have battery problems. Removing power and letting sit for a few minuets clears the memory completely. If that does not fix it then check for a good ground on the black wire and 12 to 14 volts on both the yellow(main power) and red(acc power) wires. If this model has a fuse in the back, check it.


----------



## thecrazylady

First, please bear with me, I don't know any of the right terms, but......
On mine, you take off the faceplate and on the bottom center there is the area where the prong things go in. to the left of that is a rectangle and just left of that is a small circle. Use something to push in that circle, that's the reset. Or, at least that's what the Best Buy tech guy did to mine today to reset to factory. Hope this helps!


----------

